# Oil Rig Coordinates



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried the forum search and came up empty! I had an extensive list of rig coordinates and the list got wet, all the ink smeared :banghead

If anyone knows a site that has the numbers published, please post it. This time they go directly into the GPS. I even tried to search the old forum. I remember seeing them there but can't seem to find the post.

THANKS!!!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Salty Crackers (May 13, 2009)

ever get any luck with this?? I have always fished within 25 miles out of Dauphin Island and have just recently started venturing out further in my buddies boat. Neither of us know where to go passed 25-30 miles out. I hear everyone talking about the nipple, ram powell, etc......but not sure what those are or where they are.....any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ram Powell is an oil rig *29°3'36" N 88°5'24" W*

The nipple is a good bit east of DI in the area of 30 07.156 N, 86 54.052


----------

